

Stack Exchange has decided to shut down the Vi/Vim proposal - jessah
http://discuss.area51.stackexchange.com/questions/18170/closing-the-vi-vim-proposal

======
melling
Didn't realize that there's an Emacs StackExchange in beta.

[http://emacs.stackexchange.com](http://emacs.stackexchange.com)

I use Sublime a lot more these days. It would be nice to see a StackExchange
for that too.

------
jessah
Discussion on reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/2iniu2/stack_exchange_h...](http://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/2iniu2/stack_exchange_has_decided_to_shut_down_the_vivim/)

------
Alupis
Stack Exchange has a ton of totally pointless, 100% opinion based exchanges,
but they close something that would actually be helpful?

